# Tank size for Channa gachua?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

1. min tank size for Channa gachua?

2. Temperament?

3. Growth rate per month?

4. How hardy is this species?

5. Activity level? (floater?, patroller?)

6. Personality?

7. What tankmates would it tolerate? Only those that cant fit in it's mouth or, only semi-aggressive fish?


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

1. 50-75 gallons is more than adequate
2. 78`
3. Not sure but they are full grown at 6"-8"
4. Moderate. One of mines jumped out and was out for most of the night, I put him back in when I found him the next morning but he later died. Other than that they are very good at acclimating to tempereture changes.
5. Bottom dweller. Pretty much thats all they do unless they go up for air or go to eat something.
6. Not as skittish as piranhas. But they don't like bright lights much either, they'll hide when the lights are on.
7. My pair are with two small goldfish and have been since I've gotten them. They did eat one recently, but they have never even tried to before than or have tried since.

Hope this helps.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> 2. 78`


haha. he said temperament not temperature.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL!!! What an asshat I was I didn't even read it correctly. As for temperament very mellow.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

ahah thanks.


----------

